# What's wrong with my hands?



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Get down to a doctor, they'll probably refer you for an ultrasound. Sounds like the symptoms my partners father had when he was diagnosed with carpel tunnel.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

That's what I was kind of afraid of. My mom has carpal tunnel and had the surgery for it not long ago. I'm only 16 so I was hoping that wouldn't be it, but it's a very really possibility. My mom is making me a doctor's appointment today.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Glad to hear she is taking you to have it looked at, if it IS carpal tunnel you'll have a much better chance of healing if you've caught it early. 
Good luck, and let us know the result x


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I have an appointment made for a week from today. We'll see how it goes. Fingers crossed it's nothing too serious.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Keep us posted.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

So we had to schedule my appointment, some family issues came up. I'm anxious to figure out what's going on. lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If it is carpal tunnel, there are stretches that you can do to help. My mom had a flare up a few years ago and was advised by her neurologist and chiropractor to do these stretches at least twice daily. Since then, she has pretty much stopped having problems with hers.

Free carpal tunnel exercises for pain relief


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks smrobs! I got diagnosed with the very first stages of carpal tunnel. The doctors gave me some advice to keep it from getting worse. And suggested I wear wrist braces when I'm going to be doing repetitive motions, or work that involves lifting, or carrying.


----------

